# Toshiba LCD



## Berbatov (3 Oct 2007)

Does anyone have any info or knowledge on the 37 inch LCD WLT68 model...was thinking of getting this model but there's a hefty price tag of 1400 euro on it...would anyone recommend this model as a lot of the tv shops are putting the toshiba right up there with sony and samsung. any advice would be welcome.


----------



## RMCF (3 Oct 2007)

Check out review here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## gebbel (3 Oct 2007)

I have the Toshiba 32C3030....excellent TV with high class images and sound. The WLT68 has a slightly different spec, but is also very highly rated in any consumer and electronic websites/ magazines that I have read.

I would say go for it, you can't go wrong with this manufacturer.


----------



## RMCF (3 Oct 2007)

The OP says that some TV shops are putting the Tosh up there 'with likes of Sony and Samsung', meaning to me that its not meant to be as good.

But I have had a keen interest in home cinema for about 10 years or more and Tosh has always been one of the top 3 or 4 names. Their TVs, and especially DVD players, always rate very highly in reviews.

Buy Tosh with confidence.


----------



## gebbel (3 Oct 2007)

RMCF said:


> The OP says that some TV shops are putting the Tosh up there 'with likes of Sony and Samsung', meaning to me that its not meant to be as good.


 
Maybe. But alternatively this could be praise and acknowledgement that they are a top class brand....which is what I think he meant!!


----------



## Berbatov (3 Oct 2007)

from my chat with tv sales assistant i felt like he was trying to justify Toshiba being in the same league as sony and samsung in order to close a deal!!!..i was under the impression that he felt us joe public weren't aware that toshiba was up in that top bracket and to be honest i not knowing much about LCD's knew that sony and samsung were leading brands but i gotta be honest i didn't think that toshiba was as good as i now understand it to be judging from previous posters comments below.


----------



## RMCF (3 Oct 2007)

Berbatov said:


> from my chat with tv sales assistant i felt like he was trying to justify Toshiba being in the same league as sony and samsung in order to close a deal!!!..i was under the impression that he felt us joe public weren't aware that toshiba was up in that top bracket and to be honest i not knowing much about LCD's knew that sony and samsung were leading brands but i gotta be honest i didn't think that toshiba was as good as i now understand it to be judging from previous posters comments below.


 
Well if I was going to buy a new TV or DVD player/system I would only buy from this list:

Tosh
Sony
Philips
Panasonic
Samsung


----------



## Paul J (26 Nov 2007)

I have been trying to decide between a 37WL68 and a 37C3030 and I have now come across another model, the 37C3500P. It appears to be a new model out, though I can't find very much info on it and in particular some independent reviews. Has anyone any experience of this tv. Komplett have it for €999.

I came across this site which might be of interest http://www.trustedreviews.com/tvs#

Interestingly, this site gives the 37WL68 a better review than the 37C3030

Paul


----------



## Berbatov (27 Nov 2007)

i went ahead afterwards and bought 37WL68 only to find a loud humming noise coming out the back of tv...bought back to shop and they agreed and replaced co incidently with a 37C3030 and my own opinion having watched both LCD tv's is that the 37C3030 is a far better tv with much better picture quality ...defo recommend the 37C3030.


----------



## finucanef (11 Feb 2008)

Hi there, I am looking for a Toshiba, 32in, lcd that is 1080p and 100hz! I have been told that Toshiba are bringing one out in March/April - does anyone know anything about it?

I really want a 32in 1080p 100hz tv but there is nothing out there!

Can anyone help?

F


----------



## gebbel (11 Feb 2008)

Not sure about 32" & 100 hz, but Toshiba definitely have a 37" and [broken link removed]. In terms of 1080p and 100 hz, however, I don't believe you will see much of a difference with a 32" set. Some people also express the view that 100 hz processing leads to degradation of picture quality from SD sources, and only benefits sports programming (less blurring with faster images).


----------



## finucanef (12 Feb 2008)

Thanks for that, the reason I want the 100hz is because we watch a lot of sports although some articles I have read say that the 100hz is produced by copying frames and is not actually real time. My sitting room is only average and I dont want the tv to take up too much space so I will wait and see what comes out in April...


----------



## Jethro (13 Feb 2008)

When I changed from a 50hz Sony CRT to a 100hz Pioneer Plasma this year I got a definite improvement in standard definition pictures, both digital and - surprisingly to me at least - analogue. It is switchable to 50hz and when I did this out of curiosity there was a definite decrease in picture quality on the analogue sources, which I still use sometimes.

So I would definitely say to go for 100hz on whatever set you buy.

BTW, don't know what size set you have right now, but I found that a 37" plasma takes up very little extra room over my old 32" CRT. The screen size is pleasantly bigger but the width and height actually didn't vary that much. It doesn't feel too big for my room, and I'm only a few feet away from the set.


----------



## cmartin (14 Feb 2008)

I just received a 37" Panasonic Viera Full HD LCD from . I couldn't find a better price. It is 50hz but the quality is excellent which is backed up by the reviews I have read.


----------



## paddyd (29 Feb 2008)

Don't Sony LCD's actually use Samsung parts/technology via some joint-venture they have; even though its technically Samsung's patented technology. That makes Samsung the top brand in my book.
I've checked the sites above and the 26" Samsung I'm looking for works out about the same price incl delivery as it is in the shops. (c. €675)


----------



## Pee (29 Feb 2008)

I have a Tosh 37" WL68 model LCD 100hz TV and I generally view my TV over the Sky disk but I find the broadcaster can play a big part in the quality of the picture.

Setanta seem to have the worst quality but then that's Magners League and maybe they don't use the same number of cameras as Sky for Heineken Cup or RTE for the 6 Nations.

From a general TV point of view it's excellent.


----------

